# Tubes vs flats for butterfly



## Xring11 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi!

I noticed that pretty much all of the photos and videos of butterfly show flat bands. Are tubes (particularly looped tubes) not popular for butterfly? If so, why?

Your insights are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I tried tubes once. Didn't like them at all. You don't need very much draw weight if you're drawing 65". With flatbands you can customize exactly what you want. I really like a taper that's pretty thin at the pouch. 
There are more tube choices now than there was then. I think "KawKan" butterflies some tubes. .......


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I also exclusively use tubes for butterfly not looped but single strands generally 1632 but i have also tried 2040 and have some 1636 i have yet to try but mostly because i am to lazy to cut my flatbands that long and sont want to waste the latex if i dont like it, i prefer flats so my excess tube material is slightly more expendable, i also don't shoot butterfly all the time so it's nice to go back and forth... i do happen to have some .5 BSB that hasn't got cut in a while and now that i think about it might make for a good butterfly setup


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

hey Ibojoe do you have any recommendations on tapers for butterfly flats?


----------



## Xring11 (Jun 27, 2020)

Would looped 1030's work well with clay ammo?

I figure looped 1632's might be too much for clay ammo, correct?

Thanks in advance for sharing your expertise and experience. 

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The length of your draw is going to be a big factor in matching tubes to ammo. For clay ammo, single tubes at butterfly length (even the 1030s) will have plenty of speed. If you want to use full looped butterfly bands for clay, cut them long - so you're stretching 3.5 to 4 times the relaxed length to start. Check the performance vs. slap and adjust from there.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> hey Ibojoe do you have any recommendations on tapers for butterfly flats?


I've worked out my tapers for a 65" draw and 7/16 steel. 3/4 to a 1/2 13" active out of .55 - .60 elastic. This is about all I can handle anymore but it is powerful and deadly. One shot to the nogin with .44 lead for this destructive sucker.


----------



## Xring11 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> 
> 
> > hey Ibojoe do you have any recommendations on tapers for butterfly flats?
> ...


Thanks for sharing the specs! 
Now you got me thinking about finding a frame with 3/4" wide forktips 

BTW what frame is in the photo? Thanks!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks Joe!! I'll take those specs and play with them too match my ammo and draw, nice shot!! I gotta go with my stepfather to take care of some of those this weekend! And if I'm not mistaken it looks like a J5 pocket parasite Xring11


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Most butterfly videos are of people shooting flats simply because, most people shoot flats. I know a few folks who shoot tubes butterfly who are phenomenal shooters.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Just a random question but figured I'd throw it on this thread but do you guys prefer tapers or straight cuts for butterfly flats?


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

So i just cut my first set of full butterfly flats with my BSB.5 and i decided to stick with my usual taper and about an 1 1/2" longer than my wingspan so the Taper is 3/4"-1/2" and it is THUMPING out my 3/8" steelies i cut a can in like 9 shots! Granted i was only 8-9 meters away but still the aiming is so much easier with flats as opposed to tubes IMO but I'm a flats over tubes kinda guy anyway though i live my tubes too, also zinging 3/8" clays pretty good too though there is just barely enough for no hand slap I'll probly trim an 1" give or take a hair and then we'll really be shooting!!!


----------

